
Amazon OSS – Coral and ION - setheron
As an ex-amazonian I was always baffled why Amazon never open sourced Coral and Ion.<p>Considering the popularity of AWS if would seem like the last tick on the list to get people locked in (imagine easy interopt with IAM etc..)<p>Seems like a market that Twitter was able to capitalize with the release of Finagle.
======
manumahajan
They just released ION as open source [https://github.com/amznlabs/ion-
java](https://github.com/amznlabs/ion-java) [http://amznlabs.github.io/ion-
docs/index.html](http://amznlabs.github.io/ion-docs/index.html)

